# Could it be too good to be true



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Well ladies im on day 26 and the last few days ive been feeling really sick and being sick, also having alot of wierd cramps that ive never experienced before,  feeling really fat not even bloated.  

I know it may just be the side affect to clomid but it doesnt stop you thinking could i be? 

Known my luck i wont have even ovulated lol anyway how is everyone else doing?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sending you big positive vibes hun          

when is your AF due?  mine either Weds or next monday (been a strange cycle this month)      I feel sick and dizzy but not sure if I'm imagining it, no AF pains but low backache.  Had loads of heartburn, indigestion and cramps in tummy but not AF pains


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sending you lots of positive vibes   

The clomid side effects, AF & pg symptoms are very similar so frustrating when no idea what's happening...I've had exactly same symptoms (nausea, aches/pains/twinges, frequent peeing, bloatedness, tender heavy veiny boobs, lower back pain etc etc) on the months I did conceive as the months I didn't  and the symptoms always started from around ovulation onwards  Wouldn't it be soooo much easier (and less stressful !!) if the symptoms were completely different for each !!

Anyway, wishing you lots of luck
Take care
Natasha


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Well came on today so turned out its been my period, so im so chuffed probably just as chuffed as i could have been pregnant well maybe not, anyway just waiting to get through to the hospital to let them know, and to find out if iv ovulated which hopefully i have.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry hunnie


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Im fine actually im more than fine, you would think i am pregnant the way i feel the now so excited, what am i like


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

As DH says to me - heres a big fat hug in a mug anyway


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Carole,

Sorry you came on, I am on cd26 today and due on 2moro - reckon AF is on her wicked way though   got bad PMT    lol!! RUN!!!!!

Well, good luck with hosp etc..

Flower, are you CD25 today? how come you are not due maybe til next Monday?? how long r ur cycles roughly then? mines usually 26/27 days.

Jo xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry it was a BFN Carole-Ann   but wishing you heaps of luck for next cycle  (and  you ovulated too  )

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Carol-Anne 

Jo - CD26 today, usually have a 32 day cycle (Monday) but my ovary twinges and progesterone bloods so far are all falling towards a 28 day cycle (this Weds)    either way, not testing till next week


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

best of luck flower<

i have come on this morning so can really sympathise with you carole i am well fed up


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

It is hard but Ive just got to tell myself it will happen, my period is so heavy which is worrying as its not been like that for sometime and the weight gain is also worrying me but got to keep smiling cause tomorrow is another day.  

Brilliant news just this minute of the phone and i ovulated, 27.8 so im happy now


----------

